# tank gauges



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Neither of the gauges for my water & waste tanks on my Swift Sundance 500 works. I can't find any specific fuses, but everything else works OK. Does anyone know what the fault is likely to be and whether there is a quick fix before I take it back to the dealer? Thanks.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

If you could give some more information like how old the van is (when it was built) and a description of the control panel and any markings that may be on it. 

I may then be able to get some information for you and possibly have a solution to the problem.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Are the gauges supposed to work properly? It's much more fun when you get your feet wet when the waste tank overflows into the shower tray, and you run out of fresh water late at night when it's pouring with rain :evil:


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I have a 1999 Swift Sundance 500. The control panel has a rocker switch which is supposed to show the amount in the waste tank if you rock it one way, and the amount in the water tank if you rock it the other way. I don't think it can be a faulty sender as both tanks are affected. I suppose it could be a bad earth somewhere - I know these things are notoriously difficult to find. I just wondered if anyone knew where to start looking.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like the same type as mine, as my van is 1999 and made by the Swift Group. When I got the van, the fresh water gauge was misreading, but the waste gauge was OK. West Country Motorhomes fixed it, but I don't know how, although I think they took the tank out. Then it worked fine for a while, but for some time the fresh tank gauge hits the stop hard when full, and shows part full when empty. The waste gauge doesn't work at all. Hence my comments in my last post :lol:.

I get the impression that it's the sensors that need attention, and that must involve removing the tanks on mine, and I really don't fancy doing that on a CC site! I wonder if it's worth it if they're that unreliable, although I'm fed up of getting wet feet when the shower tray fills up.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

johnandcharlie said:


> although I'm fed up of getting wet feet when the shower tray fills up.


wet feet in a shower? :roll:

-----------------------------​Will find out more on Monday, when our techies are back in workshop.

Peter


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> wet feet in a shower? :roll:


The shower tray is the floor of my loo too, and it's not very nice when you get your socks soaked in grey water


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is a solution!

Empty the waste tank more often!!!!!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

As the problem is with both tank readings it tends to rule out the level sensors unless you've had consecutive failures. I suspect the problem is with the rocker switch on your control panel. 
If you can access the switch try checking the conections and if you have a voltmeter check the switch is working in both directions

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the fuses are in the wardrobe lift out the base board and its fuse no2 purple wire 
chapter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

sorry for the delay but if you could call swift and ask to speak to martin padget on his mobile they will put you through to him and we will sort this out for you .
thanks padge


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi rmsigrist sorry for the delay in getting this information to you but we have had a couple of our staff off in the support team.

I have tried to attach the schematic diagram for the Sundance 1999 model range, but i think i will have to ask for some advise tomorrow? as to the correct method of attaching something.

If the document is not present then please give the tech support team a call in the morning 01482 678981 and they will be able to send it to you via email (or they may know how to send it via an attachment on the forum)???

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi rmsigrist please find attachment as promised. i hope this helps

Ian


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

The diagram downloaded just fine - thanks. Anyone know how to remove the control panel cover? There don't seem to be any screws


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi rmsigrist again, i believe that the trim clips off by gently pulling sidewards, when this is removed it should reveal the screws that secure it to the woodwork.

I would suggest that you could use a voltmeter to identify if there a supply to the tank test switch. it is possible that the test switch has failed? or if there isn't a supply that the fuse has blown, but the same fuse provides the power for the water pump and toilet, so if these are still working then i think the fuse will be intact.

Again i hope this helps

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again. I know that the fuse is OK, so will do what you suggest over the weekend.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi rmsigrist, as both of the water tanks are not reading and the supply is fine then check;

1. That the switch is working correctly by checking that there is an voltage at the switch and that when you operate the switch that a voltage is passed through the switch, this will require a voltmeter or tester.
2. That the wires are ON the gauge, sometimes these can break off.
3. That the gauge has not failed, unfortunately this is not very easy to check, but there should be a resistance measured if a ohmmeter is used across the meter terminals.

Again i do hope this is of use, but please do not hesitate to contact our support staff if we can offer any further assistance.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your help. I haven't been able to fix it, so I'm taking it to the dealership.


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Just an update on this in case anyone else has the same problem. It's just as well I didn't try to tackle this myself - the dealership (Martins of Exeter) found that the exhaust had melted the plastic sheathing of the wires which send information to the gauges, and the heat had fused them together. Quite a bit of re-wiring had to be done, all under warranty, thank goodness. I have to say that I am very impressed with the service I have received so far from Martins, on a vehicle near the bottom of their inventory on which they can't have made much profit.


----------

